# A tip for the day



## Dalecamino (Dec 6, 2014)

When you spill your Mobil 1 synthetic oil on your Forica bench top, Denatured alcohol is great for getting all of it off. :redface:


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 6, 2014)

Slick Tip! 
Now your bench is good for about 5,000 pens!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 6, 2014)

Charlie_W said:


> Slick Tip!
> Now your bench is good for about 5,000 pens!


 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Great pun.


----------

